# Pregnancy test experts?



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

So I did a pregnancy test this morning. Not because I've felt particularly pregnant, but b/c dh and I did the deed about 3 weeks ago and that evening I had fertile cf (I have fertile cf for days and days before I O usually. It must have started that day.) And now this week, my period was due Tues. I still haven't seen it, but I had a bit of brown spotting on Mon and Tues, which is odd for me. So I got a Wal-Mart brand preg test (2 actually, but I only did one). I meant to do it w/ the AM pee this AM, but forgot and did it 2nd AM pee. There was no sign of a line this morning. But I just dug it out of the trash and now there is a faint faint pink line. You can barely see it. I had to take the thing apart and look directly at it instead of thru the plastic window to even see the line.

So, am I preggers? Or should I redo a test? Is it even possible to have a false positive? (I thought it wasn't, but I wanted to make sure.) Maybe I'm just imagining the line. LOL! I took a pic. Should I post it? lol


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Possibly, yes, possible, yes!

I interpret best by seeing. :LOL

also, walmart tests are slow to develop.


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm thinking you very likely are pregnant. For both my pregnancies I had the slightest pink line that took forever to show up and for each one I used the cheapest possible test I could fine - one Wal-Mart, one CVS.

Did you buy a double pack (always a good idea, in my opinion)? If so, try again first thing in the a.m.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

If it's pink you probably pregnant. If it's greyish or looks like a shadow the it would be an evaporation line. I say take the second test tomorrow or the next day and make sure. If you are pregnant, the line should get darker than the previous test. (HCG building up the system and all...)


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

The suspense is killing me!









I'm not a pregnancy test expert so no advice here. I would just take the 2nd test to see for sure.


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry to be a party pooper, but according to www.peeonastick.com, false positives are the reason you should never re-check a negative test after the time limit.

But just in case, I say take the other test!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

How long was it in the trash? I've never used Walmart brand, but reading a test after the time limit isn't accurate. So if it was within the time, then your good.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisalee2*
The suspense is killing me!









I'm not a pregnancy test expert so no advice here. I would just take the 2nd test to see for sure.

Shouldn't I wait till tomorrow for that one?

Of course, I only live a few blocks from Wal-Mart, so I could just go buy more (although I hate to waste the money). Hmmm... I do have to pee. LOL!

Maybe I should try breastmilk. But that would require digging out my Purely Yours since I can't hand express.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

yea, I'd test again, but wait till at least tomorrow. the next day (while torturous for us out here :LOL) will give you better info yet.

If you were to buy another test, ept and clearblue easy earliest result are the most sensitive (based on my own nearly 3 full years of obsessive testing :LOL).

I wouldn't do breastmilk as a "final answer" since you can get a line from LH present in the system.


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

Wendy, please read. It's probably negative.
http://peeonastick.com/hpt/cautionary.html


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the links. It was about 5 hours since I took the test when I dug it out of the trash. I'll retake one tomorrow. Actually, I think I'll pee on the other now and buy an ept at WalMart later. :LOL

I have no patience whatsoever.

Dh will FLIP if I'm pregnant again. I don't really feel anything either way. I'm ready for another, but I know he wasnts to wait till he's at least almost done with school. :LOL

I do want a little girl really bad! Is that wrong?


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, I did the 2nd test and...

It looks negative thru the window. So I opened it up to look directly at the test strip. And there is a very faint pink positive line. The thing is still wet, peed on less than 5 minutes ago. So I guess that's a positive. I think. I'm going to WalMart later. I'll get an ept while I'm there. I have to buy ds Unicron.







: My grandma asked me what to get ds for Christmas and I said the Transformers robot Unicron. He wants Unicron more than anything in the world. She tells me she found Unicron at Toys R Us. So I hint to ds that he's getting Unicron. And she gives him Commandobot3 and tells me it cost more than Unicron, so she thought it was better.







:







:







: This is the ONLY toy he has been asking for in about a year. I wouldn't normally buy him anything like this, but...

He's not old enough for Commandobot and it can't seem to understand his cute little 5 year old lisp. Other than that, it seems pretty cool. Dh was having fun with it. :LOL Anybody want a barely used Commandobot? :LOL


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

that might be the evaporation line (i think that's what it's called?), when at first it's negative but then you look later and there is the faintest of faint lines. once, i went back and looked days later (don't ask!) and i had two bold lines. wasn't pregnant.

either way, i'd test again to make sure. good luck!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

The first test I took with DS2 the line was so faint I had to take it out & look at it. but if it's within the time frame a line is a line. If you're like me though you'll test again to be sure! I think I tested 4 times with this bean (Iwas sure that the tests were faulty since they were +)!

AmiBeth


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

If the line was pink on the second test then I have a big

CONGRATS!! for you .







Of course, I could be wrong but a pink line is not an evaporation line, those are always grayish. With all 5 of my pregnancies the line started out so light (because I am a testaholic and start testing to early) that my husband swore I was crazy and he couldn't see anything.







Of course in a few days he could see the line that I knew was there earlier. Good luck!


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

If the second test is still wet I would say you are looking at an early positive...the nature of evaporation lines is they form where the result line is when the urine dries and evaporates..plus they have no color

I say it's a line

btw...I have 4 very faint positives...I can see them from every angle, they are pink 2 are FRER and 2 are a store brand...I am calling them BFP although 1 of them did come up a bit after the time limit, the other 3 came up in a minute or so. I am around 13dpo

Congratulations!!!


----------

